# Worried :(



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Ive just come home from lunch to see Winston, i picked him up out of his playpen and he yelped. I put him on my lap and did a full body inspection, all legs are fine and not hurting him, stomach and back are not hurtin him then i noticed blood on his ear and he has somehow managed to cut his ear! It doesnt seem too bad but its obviously hurting him! He has no energy at all and just wants to cuddle up to me whereas usually he wants to play and he just keeps doing random yelps when im not touching him 

I cant for the life of me understand how hes done it! All he has in his playpen is his crate, blankets, litter tray and a couple of chew toys! None of them are sharp and we keep the door shut to the living room so the cat cant go in! I dont know whether to call up work and not go back and take winston to the vet or whether its just a small cut and take away his playpen and just leave him in his crate with his bedding! It broke my heart to hear him yelp like that


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hmmm a mystery, could he have an ear infection that would cause him to scratch his ear and make the skin bleed ? Could he have been bitten by an insect or wasp or bee ?


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Ive tried to get a closer inspection while hes sleeping on my lap and you can see its a tiny cut but his behaviour is worrying me!! 

View attachment 29601


Ive also figured his mouth is hurting him too as i tried to give him his lunch and a treat and he couldnt eat it, it was hurting him to try!


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Hes also just been running in the back garden, yelped and held his paw up, i inspected his leg again and he yelped, then the cat walked in and i inspected his leg and he made no sound!

Im taking him to the vets to be safe, hes scaring me


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

So it could be either his teeth or his ear ? Yes I think a trip to the Vet is best, let us know what they say. X


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

How worrying for you. Keep us up to date with how things go at the vet. Hugs to little Winston.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

I was on the phone to the vets and they told me he cant get in until 4, then he just laid on the floor and started shaking uncontrollably! I panicked, burst into tears, told them he was shaking and they told me i could go in strAight away!

The nurse had a look at him and his weight and heart rate are fine, she gave him some antibiotics for his ear and then she had a look at his mouth and he couldnt open it! He kept yelping whenever she tried! Hes been given some pain relief and hes booked in for an x ray on his jaw tomorrow morning. Shes told me to give him boiled chicken and rice tonight and given me a syringe to mash it up and feed to him if he cant eat it himself! I cant stop blubbing! I cant stand to see my baby in pain! The nurse had to take him into the back room to give him the injections as i was such a mess! And i could hear him crying! My poor little man! Ive called work and told them i wont be back there today and winstons currently fast asleep on my lap. I honestly do not understand how hes hurt himself!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Could he of scratched his ear and got his claw caught in his fur,so hurt his foot /claw.I remember one of mine doing it and flinging herself round the floor in a panic trying to get it out,luckily we were home


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Possibly, the vet said it looked like a cat scratch but it cant be as the door to the living room stays shut when winston is in his playpen and simon cant get on there, then again simon is very patient with Winston and doesnt go for him anyway! 

Its a mystery, and i cant imagine how hes hurt his jaw! Ive decided from now on he's just going in his crate while we're not here with his blanket, were going to forget about the playpen for a while!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Please keep us posted.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thinking of you and Winston. Keep us posted!


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

I will do, i agreex with the vet that even if he seems a bit better tomorrow morning shes still going to x ray his jaw just to be sure everythings ok! The good thing is, the pain relief seems to have kicked in and hes eaten his lunch. I was worried he wouldnt eat and his blood sugar would go too low! Ill give him chicken and rice tonight then hes booked in for 10.15 tomorrow morning. I literally feel sick, i've never been so scared or worried


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear what's been going on. Poor Winston - and poor you. I'd be the same in your position. Let's hope that it's something that's easily dealt with. At least he's not in pain and he's eating - that's a good start. Let us know how the x-ray goes. In the meantime, I'm thinking of you.


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone, its so scary and upsetting hearing your baby crying but being unable to help him or figure out whats wrong  

I think we've realised how its happened, his play pen has mesh sides, i think he got his tooth somehow caught in the mesh and this has made him twist his head and hurt his jaw, then maybe he scratched his own ear with his paw trying to get out of it... needless to say, that play pen is gone!!


----------



## luvmybabe (Jun 2, 2013)

Hope Winston gets fixed up and feels better quickly


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

How frightening. I always wondered about those mesh side playpens and how safe they would be. It would be pretty easy to get a claw/toe caught in one if they were jumping up. I hope he's sorted soon, poor little guy!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh no.. poor winston and poor you. Hoping xrays show nothing serious.. thinking of you guys hugs !


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Im definitely not interested in the play pen anymore! He seems ok hes been running about playing, he just wolfed down the boiled chicken and rice so fingers crossed all is ok


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Glad to hear he is doing better. Poor fella. Keep us posted!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

This is the setup I used for my puppies. It's always been safe for the many puppies that used it. It's a Iris pen, you can get it reasonably priced on Amazon. It's been a lifesaver for me. Putting a puppy in a small crate while you work is not a fun way for him to live. He would have to pee and poop in there, then lie in it. This is a better solution. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

I like that set up! Ill have a look, his current one is just going to get chucked! His crate went in there with him during the day so he'd get used to it, as like you, i really didnt want to crate him all day!


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Poor baby, I didn't want to crate my babies either but while they are puppies I do for their safety. Once they are older I let them roam free because they are smarter, they understand the house etc. I think you should look into a plastic play pen. Its completely normal what happened to him, they panic when they are in pain as they are beginning to understand pain itself. Poor little one, happy to hear hes doing better.


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

I've had to go into work this morning and do a couple of hours before i take him to the vets so I have left him in our downstairs toilet. Its completely puppy proof, theres nothing in there that can hurt him. Its big enough for his crate, litter tray and water bowl to go in there and he still has room to move about, so i'll see how we get on with this! This might be what we have to do until he's older and then like you said he can have free roam, poor little baba! 

He does seem a lot better, he was tearing up and down the living room this morning playing, although during the night he yelped a few times, only slightly but its probably still a bit sore for him


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

I have an update, i came back from work to take Winnie to the vet and he was really yelping again! I took him to the vet and she didnt think he needed an x ray as he has been eating. Hes got 4 days of anti inflammatory tablets and i have been able to take 2 days off work with him as he was crying when i went and aggravating the swelling even more! So hes not allowed to have toys for a couple of days, i'm having to mash up all his food and make sure theres as little pressure on his jaw as possible. My poor little man


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh dear poor little Winston and poor you, it's always such a worry when they are not well, at least you've got time off so you can nurse him back to health properly. X


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Im lucky that my manager understands how much i need to be with him, i dont want him getting all worked up when i go to work and putting stress on his little jaw  apart from that everythings fine  he was fascinated by all the bigger dogs at the vets bless him haha


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Aaww poor little guy. He should bounce back quick


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh gosh. I'm so sorry to hear this. Poor little Winston.  I'm so glad that he seems to be doing better. Hugs for you and Winston. Keep us posted. 

We've used a playpen with all 4. Never had any problems. But if they are a chewer, or not quite used to the playpen, spending long periods of time in the there can make them antsy. Which could cause him to try to get out. I'd try the bathroom for longer periods so that he has room to move about. I agree with you on throwing out the playpen. You definitely don't want anything else to happen. Some dogs, especially puppies don't like being confined. 

Please keep us posted. xxx

Tell little Winston his collar is on it's way.


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

TLI said:


> Oh gosh. I'm so sorry to hear this. Poor little Winston.  I'm so glad that he seems to be doing better. Hugs for you and Winston. Keep us posted.
> 
> We've used a playpen with all 4. Never had any problems. But if they are a chewer, or not quite used to the playpen, spending long periods of time in the there can make them antsy. Which could cause him to try to get out. I'd try the bathroom for longer periods so that he has room to move about. I agree with you on throwing out the playpen. You definitely don't want anything else to happen. Some dogs, especially puppies don't like being confined.
> 
> ...


I thought the playpen was a perfect idea for him, i never even thought the mesh would cause any problems  i did look for a plastic one originally but couldnt seem to find any in the uk! Theyre all great metal crates! Maybe i should have gone into mothercare or something and got a babys one  

Hes getting there, he keeps trying to yawn and then yelping because it hurts  im completely powerless! I just want to take the pain away  

Thank you, knowing he has a lovely new collar on the way has cheered him up


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The playpen we have is a babies playpen. I got the smallest portable one. It works perfect. But I'm not sure I'd recommend anything with mesh. He might hurt himself again. 

I'm happy the collar coming has cheered him up. 

Kisses wee guy!


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Oh, poor little baby! It's awful not being able to explain to them what's wrong, isn't it? I'm glad to hear you've got an understanding manager at work, though, so you're able to be at home with him. (Although if I were in your position and wasn't allowed to take time off, I'd just call in sick and be damned....) You've made me think twice about Frodo's playpen, so today I went out and got a safety gate to fix up in the kitchen I've put his bed in there, and he can have a bit more freedom. I do hope Winston starts to feel better soon - Frodo sends healing licks. x


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Poor Winnie  Healing vibes coming his way!


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Poor little dude  its awful when they are hurting and you don't know why. Breaks your heart. I sure hope he is ok. Hugs to little winston and to mama. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you, me and Winston really appreciate your kind words and Winston sends big kisses to you all! Hes currently curled up in bed with me getting lots of fuss! It is awful not being able to tell him it will be ok and have him understand, everytime he cries i just give him a big kiss and cuddle and tell him that mummy loves him... They do know how to break your heart dont they


----------

